# 2004 Cavalier remote starter



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

The batteries in my remote starter are dead. I've been everywhere looking for replacement batteries, with no luck? I'm looking to ebay.

On the back of the remote it says model #C705. They are same shape as AAA batteries, but smaller.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Smaller like shorter, smaller diameter

Could this be it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAAA_battery

Mark


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

Found them.. thx


----------

